# New scare actor audition/tips?



## Caitlin

Hey guys, I was just wondering if you had any tips for a new scare actor. Also, if you could tell me what happens at an audition, that would be great. I would really like to know all about haunt auditions, so if have ANYTHING at all, i'd appreciate it. I'm 15 years old by the way.[:
Thanks!


----------



## Master-Macabre

Well normally theyll let you know what they're asking for in the audition flyer. Do they mention anything about having a piece ready?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Be prepared to meet some strange people. The first audition I went to, there was a guy who sat against the wall and talked, but didn't speak to anyone in the room. He didn't get the job. 

Also, remember that the haunt you are going to audition at is (presumably) a professional establishment. You don't have to dress like you're going to a job interview, but don't wear clothing that makes you look like a reject from a slipknot video, either. They'll probably ask you to exhibit something simple, like feigned fear or false anger. Be prepared to have them observe every move you make, as well as facial expressions. I would suggest leaving your cell phone in the car, or turning it off. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Dark Star

Be enthusiastic.I don't mean jump up and down excited  but sound interested in what your doing and the haunt. I can not tell you how many people came in and looked like they would rather be at the dentist then interviewing for a haunted house.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Good point, Dark Star! The last haunt I worked at for someone else, there were about half a dozen people who looked like they were bored senseless. Two of them got hired, and didn't make it through the first week.


----------



## halloweenroom

when we hold casting calls we huddle everyone in a circle, tell them to close their eyes and we go from there... the concept works well for small turnouts or large ones


----------



## Caitlin

Thank you all so much, it really helps.
I'm guessing that they'll probably tell me a charecter to act like - Any tips for that? [:


----------



## RoxyBlue

One thing you might want to check up front before you get too far with this is whether the haunt attraction you want to audition for has a minimum age for its employees. It wouldn't surprise me if a professional haunt would not take someone under the age of 18.

Have you ever worked at a haunt attraction of any kind? If so, you should put together a resume showing your experience (charitable and volunteer haunts count), any special skills you have that would be an asset to a haunt attraction (juggling, stilt walking, ability to improvise are examples), and experience with theatrical or haunt makeup. Other than that, show up on time, listen carefully to what you're being asked to do, and put your heart into it.


----------



## jrmullens1

Plan ahead and practice. Think of different roles and act them out for family or friend. A zombie would be different than a vampire and different from a wolfman. Have your family critique and be impartial.


----------



## stagehand1975

I have been the interviewer in the past. The big thing we ask at the end of the interview, "can you scare me?" It's an audition, we want to see what you are made of. Think if it as actual theater. Think of the screams of your audience is your applause. We may even try to scare you. I have worked with actors that were often easily scared by there coactors. Most of the haunts I have worked for don't provide costumes so we also ask what are you going to be. We may even ask to see a concept. 

The haunt I worked at, you had to be 18 to get paid. 16 to volunteer. Being an actor can be rough at tumes. The first haunt I worked for. A harried, the actor after me got pepper sprayed. I have seen actors get kicked and punched. It is often times just a bad relation to a good scare. You are supposed to maintain a certain amount of safe distance between you and the victim. At every haunt I have worked at, you are not allowed allowed to touch the victim. It is considered harassment.


----------



## Spookkid

stagehand1975 said:


> Being an actor can be rough at tumes. The first haunt I worked for. A harried, the actor after me got pepper sprayed. I have seen actors get kicked and punched. It is often times just a bad relation to a good scare. You are supposed to maintain a certain amount of safe distance between you and the victim. At every haunt I have worked at, you are not allowed allowed to touch the victim. It is considered harassment.


That's a good point. Thankfully, and luckily, I've never been assaulted during scareacting, but those whom I have worked with have. Getting punched isn't uncommon, and neither is being threatened. Hopefully you won't have that happen, but there's a good chance you may. Stagehand makes some good points, stay at a safe distance at all times, and if someone looks shady, stay even further. Being spit on isn't rare either. A lot can happen, but the reward outweighs the risks, in my opinion.

As for an interview, you have to be passionate about what you wanna do, and exhibit a good knowledge of it also.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

The first year I worked, I bet I got hit at least 10 times. People really hate bushes for some reason ( I was dressed in a Ghillie suit).


----------



## Dark Star

Roxy does make a good point.. we only hire 18 and over, and it was stated in the application. Still we had a lot of 16 year olds applying. You might want to make sure.


----------



## stagehand1975

As for the rewards. It's a great way to blow of some steam. I find it a great feeling to know I just made them pee themselves. Or at the end of the night seeing your creature description on the comment cards under "What scared you the most." 

Unfortunately for me, I may not be haunting this year. The haunt I worked for is starting to take a declining turn. No one that runs this haunt seems to want to change anything. The attendance numbers have been steadily declining. I am now looking to start my own haunt, but I don't think I am organized enough to get it going this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pretty much what everyone else said.

After my interview, I auditioned doing improv and showing the head actor what I would do in different scenes and rooms. Just keep up the energy, believe what you're doing and have fun.

Good luck!


----------



## Caitlin

Thanks guys! [:


----------



## jrmullens1

Everybody brings up some good points. My first year working at the haunt I had my 16 year old daughter working with me in a cage one night. Some guy actually reached into the cage and hit her when she scared his wife. Needless to say I did jump out and ripped him a new one. This year I am part of the design team and will be working with the actors, we are going more scripted this year rather than freestyle.


----------



## Caitlin

*Statesville Haunted Prison*

Hey guys, I emailed in my application for Statesville Haunted Prison. They accepted it, and gave me audition dates. Has anyone ever worked there before? If so, could you tell me how the audition process is there. Thanks so much.


----------



## Caitlin

*Statesville Haunted Prison*

Hey guys,
I just was wondering if anyone here works or worked at Statesville Haunted Prison in the Chicago area. If you have, can you tell me about how auditions/ or just the work process goes there as an actor? Thank you so much.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I merged the duplicate threads.


----------



## Caitlin

Thank you!


----------



## Brett Baker

stay in character untill its over. Put your heart into it, try to understand the motivation of the part you are trying out for, be that person and own that part. It helps you phychologically to become another person that is not constrained by the moral code we live by thats what a mask or make up does for you. I also like to try out on sceene in the haunt, a sterile stage or epmty room is quite difficult to work. the other thing I like to here is yes, I will be there every night you are open. show discipline out of character and pasion in character. I have a check off sheet that scales 1-5 catagories in intensity, scares, stays in character, adaptability, and entertaining. then I write specific comments on what I see. It is ok , infact the goal to scare the person running the auditions, you may not be able to see it in them, they have seen alot, they are desensitized. But if I get goose bumps up my spine I am loving that!


----------

